# What salary must you more or less earn to live comfortable in Perth?



## Qnaude (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi

My name is Quentin Naude and we are planning to immigrate to Australia in a few months time. We are a family of 4 (myself, my wife and my two little girls). I would like to know what you need to 'more or less' earn to have a comfortable live in Australia. By the looks of it, cost of living is definitely more expensive in Australia then in South Africa.

Looking forward to any response.

Thank you
Regards
Quentin Naude


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Quentin, 

This question is such a difficult one to answer since what is comfortable for one person may not be considered comfortable for another. You've probably seen the 'Cost of living' thread and I would suggest looking at the property links in the "PLEASE READ...." post too to get an idea of either buying or renting around Perth. That should give you a better idea of what you need to earn to be comfortable (whatever that means to you). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Qnaude (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Karen

Thank you for the reply, I will definitely do that.

Thank you
Regards
Quentin


----------



## mornaydv (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Quentin

We are hoping to leave at the end of sep for Perth.
You are welcome to contact me, and I will gladly share any info I have 

You can contact me on nil 845 een 45 een 39

regards Mornay


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Unless the information is personal please put any questions and answers here on the forum. That way the info helps loads more people (especially since we know that there are more people that read the forum than actually register ). 

Thanks,
Karen


----------

